

Ask HN: Active incubators in Southern California? - api

I&#x27;ve found several incubators&#x27; sites in SoCal (LA and Orange County), but have heard conflicting things about how active they are. Some have told me they&#x27;re sort of defunct, or not accepting new applicants, etc.<p>I&#x27;m curious about which incubators HNers might recommend down South. Not going to list what I&#x27;ve already found since I&#x27;d like to see what else people suggest. If anyone&#x27;s enrolled in one, I&#x27;d love to hear a testimonial.
======
unholygoat
I remember reading a couple months ago in some blog post that there are 27 or
so startup incubators here in southern california. That made me cringe as I
scrolled through the list of people behind most of them & wondered who the
hell they were and why many of the links on their sites didn't work (that was
the case with probably 5 of them not to mention not a single allumni of their
programs ever made it past that initial investment). :(

That being said there are a few ones that I see all the time & based on the
track record of their applicants as well as the mentors/investors involved
they'd be worth a shot:

\- Amplify.la \- launchpad.la \- muchercapital.com

and not in the order.

------
byoung2
We interviewed with StartEngine, but weren't impressed. There is no actual
structured program (e.g. office hours, dinners), their graduates have a poor
track record of raising money, and they have had no successful exits.

------
byoung2
Here is a good resource to compare programs:

[http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators](http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators)

